# Pictures of "Sol", Colorbook's Nothing Like the Sun...Lexi's puppies Sire.



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Those are great. I love that last one just taking that corner like the pro he is!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful boy (of course we all know how beautiful Lexie is!) Gorgeous head.

You should definitely have some very nice pups in this litter!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They should have beautiful pups. We know Lexie is a beautiful girl and that boy is pretty close. I love that one picture of him taking the corner. He looks like a happy boy and very proud.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

That last picture is a beautiful shot!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sol is one handsome pup and those are some great pictures of him showing in the ring.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

He's gorgeous... I esp. love that last pic!!!! All that glorious flowing hair!!


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just out of sheer curiosity... how do you train your dog to stand like that? I have always wondered how you can just train a dog to stand a certain way. That's amazing to me. 

Great pictures by the way, he's beautiful!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all the nice comments on Lexi and Sol! We even tried a test breeding on "Andy", who went to Westminster and NEARLY won it all........but decided that all considered with the pedigrees, that an In Line breeding with Sol was a better choice. It is amazing to me, how the top breeders and show people are able to figure out these in line breedings. Definitely NOT for the inexperienced breeder. Without their expertise, I never would have attempted this breeding.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Tuckerbear1 said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity... how do you train your dog to stand like that? I have always wondered how you can just train a dog to stand a certain way. That's amazing to me.
> 
> Great pictures by the way, he's beautiful!


Funny you asked that question! I was just speaking to Lexi's breeder last night, and she told me to start taking some individual "Stack" pictures of the puppies right now. That is how they get used to standing like that, as they get older, it comes naturally to hae them stand like that. Of course you need a helper to take the pictures. I got a new camera....my early Christmas present....a Cannon Rebel XTi, but i haven't had time to figure out how to use it! I am going to try and figure it out today, and take some pictures individually of them. Can't guarantee how good they will be, but definitely CUTE subjects!!!​


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

lovely pics!!!!


----------

